# 'Fruchtige' Pictogramme



## Claas M (23. April 2009)

Moinsen.

Nach seeehr langer Abstinenz mal eine Anfrage:
Wisst ihr woher man 'fruchtige' Pictogramme herbekommt? Sprich Erdbeeren, Limetten/Zitronen etc?

Mir schwebt etwas im Stile der McDoof Anleitungen vor. Oder war's Burgerking?

Gruß Claas


----------



## ink (23. April 2009)

Ich verschiebe das Ganze mal in die Creative Lounge.

Und in vielen Fällen lohnt sich das selberzeichnen oder, als einfache Lösung, ein Dingbat-Font
beim Fontverteiler deines Vertrauens.
zB: http://www.dafont.com


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. April 2009)

HI,
hier bekomst du ne ganze Menge Vektor Früchtchen: http://www.istockphoto.com/file_search.php?text=früchte&action=file
Oder zumindest ne Anregung wie die Aussehen könnten.

Gruß


----------



## Claas M (25. April 2009)

Moin.

Selberzeichnen ist glaueb ich recht langwierig, ich wüsste nicht, wie ich es in PS hinbekäme. Illustrator habe ich zu selten angeguckt als dass ich wüsste, wie ich da was mache.

Aber die Stockfotos sind gut, da kann ich mir sicherlich das ein oder andere Früchtchen schnappen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. April 2009)

Hi,
beachte aber bitte das die unter Urheberrecht stehen und nicht einfach kopiert werden dürfen.
Also wenn du die verwenden möchtest kauf sie dir bzw. schreibe den Urheber an.
Anregung holen heißt nicht kopieren  .

Viele Grüße


----------



## Claas M (26. April 2009)

Naja, ich würde nur die Konturen Nachmalen, das ist doch wieder legal, oder?


----------



## ink (26. April 2009)

Wie verhält es sich denn man du die Mona Lisa nachzeichnest und es für dein Werk ausgegibst?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. April 2009)

Hi,
also wo ein Plagiat anfängt darüber streiten sich ständig Gerichte. Heißt es ist nicht gesetzlich geregelt sondern es werden immer Experten dazu gefragt. Aber es wierd trotzdem nicht immer dem der das Urheberrecht besitzt recht gegeben. Es gab da mal einen Fall mit dem AGD, und einem Logo mit einem Auge, bei dem jeder Depp gesehen hat das das geklaut war aber das Gericht kein Plagiat anerkannt. Also das ganze Thema ist nicht so ganz einfach.
Aber es ist doch immer besser selber Dinge zu erschaffen als welche zu kopieren. Aber im Endeffekt mußt du das selber beurteilen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## rflx (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo Claas M

Wenn ich dich wäre, würde ich alle Früchte die du für dein Projekt brauchst kaufen, 
und diese dann schön abfotografieren (evt. mit weissem oder grauen Hintergrund).
Danach die Fotos mit Illustrator abpausen und anpassen... 

Ist doch mal eine klassische Variante 

Grüsse rflx


----------



## thecamillo (6. November 2009)

@rflx:

Das is die mit Abstand Saugeilste Idee und die einfachste obendrein.

Gruss thecamillo


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. November 2009)

Sorry da muß ich dir wiedersprechen. Die einfachtse ist ein Blatt Papier und einen Stift zu nehmen und dann die Früchte zu zeichnen.

Gruß


----------



## thecamillo (6. November 2009)

Ich musst e so lachen eben. Ok du hast gewonnen. Also meine Zeichenkünste sprechen nicht für sich.


----------

